# Price comparison of food storage companies



## elkmountaintents (Aug 11, 2016)

Hey everybody!

Last year I wanted to make a really big order of food. I was really nervous about what place could get me the best prices on the basics, so I looked at 11 different foods and compared their prices. This was 2015 so they may have changed a bit though. I've attached the comparison chart.

The best deal is if you are Mormon. The Mormon Church subsidizes the cost of several foods but I think you have to be a member.

Hopefully you find the information useful! If you know a better place to buy food storage, please share!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

You do not have to be mormon to order stuff from the LDS Store.. I have a ton/ cases and cases of stuff from them


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

On line LDS store. Anyone can order, here is the link. https://store.lds.org/webapp/wcs/st...839595_10557_3074457345616706237_-1_N_image_0


----------



## elkmountaintents (Aug 11, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> You do not have to be mormon to order stuff from the LDS Store.. I have a ton/ cases and cases of stuff from them


Sweet! Thanks for the update!


----------



## elkmountaintents (Aug 11, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> You do not have to be mormon to order stuff from the LDS Store.. I have a ton/ cases and cases of stuff from them


thanks! sorry, I forgot to push the multi-quote button.


----------

